# 721 recording at GMT instead of PDT!



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

I've had this problem several times now... (All since the recent L103 upgrade.)

Every once in awhile my 721 seems to get confused and record things too soon. And it definitely looks like it's recording things on GMT time when this happens instead of PDT (GMT -0700). Interestingly, the guide still shows the correct time and everything, but the timers kick off 7 hours too soon. For instance, I have timers for This Old House Classics and New Yankee workshop to kick off at 4:00am and 4:30am respectively. The day of the L103 upgrade both these timers kicked off at 9:00pm and 9:30pm. That's exactly 7 hours too soon, which can't be a coincidence. In addition, instead of recording my prime-time shows, it recorded some daytime soaps. Also, the recordings listed "This Old House Classics", etc. in the title. But once I went to view them, it showed the real show title that was recorded. 

This exact same thing happened yesterday and last week.

Both times, this happened after a fresh reboot too. (I reboot by pressing the power button for 10 seconds, not by smart-card or unplugging...)

This is extremely frustrating because it causes a whole slew of missed programming. (Missed recording Babylon 5 at 2pm, all the prime time shows, etc...) It's also frustrating because doing a periodic reboot doesn't seem to solve the problem, and maybe even causes? the problem.

Has anyone else seen problems like this?


----------



## Michelle (Aug 25, 2002)

I had this problem too. Tech support fixed it by sending a reset (or something) signal to my receiver. Resetting the system myself did not solve it.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Yup me too, a reboot fixed it. Its just a kookey bug that I am sure will be fixed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

I had this problem for couple of days. I rebooted the machine (pulled the plug) and put it back. It seem to work now.


----------

